# Better Beverage co - Peterboro Ont soda bottle ?



## RCO (May 11, 2016)

I recently bought an older bottle price guide , it had some pictures in it of some bottles I had seen listed in other books but yet to see or find in person . 
one of them is a soda bottle from Peterborough Ontario , listed as being in operation from 1933-1942 . 
Better Beverage co . 

don't really know anything about this company but it doesn't appear to have been around for that long . I've been to some antique stores in that city and area , and don't recall seeing this bottle for sale anywhere and definity none for sale at $5 price listed in book from the 80's  . but has to be some out there somewhere 
so curious if anyone out there has seen the bottle before or has more info on it ?




in the picture from book its bottle on top left of picture , you can see its an embossed / art deco style bottle and fairly large in size like 10 oz or more  . pic only shows one side so not sure if it has peterboro on bottle or just better beverage co . the older bottles from Peterborough use peterboro instead of current name of city for some reason .


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 14, 2016)

I don't remember ever seeing one of those either.  Though I'm pretty far from Peterborough and I don't remember ever seeing anything from Peterborough up my way.


----------



## RCO (May 14, 2016)

CanadianBottles said:


> I don't remember ever seeing one of those either.  Though I'm pretty far from Peterborough and I don't remember ever seeing anything from Peterborough up my way.



I've seen a few different peterboro bottles over the years but never found one swimming or digging yet . 
the most common ones to see are from Boorman's , there is an acl bottle that I have and also an embossed 7 oz ? bottle , very plain just says Boorman's on it .  saw it a few times at antiques when I was there a couple years ago , 
also a Lindsay Soda water works bottle from Lindsay , have one and seen a few others for sale here and there . 
but haven't really seen any of the harder to find bottles from smaller bottlers from 20's-40's from that area for sale , but there is also some older pre 1930's soda water bottles from various bottlers from peterboro that I have seen for sale either on ebay or in stores


----------



## RCO (May 14, 2016)

this bottle was also recently sold on ebay a month or back , its from PJ Grady Peterboro Ontario , soda water manufacturer , don't really know much about it , someone out there wanted it badly and paid a descent price for it . not sure if I've seen other Grady bottles , have seen bottles for a " Knox "  from peterboro for sale 





http://www.ebay.ca/itm/172164757405?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## RCO (May 19, 2016)

funny how things work out , have acquired a better beverage bottle , occasional forum member "64 south"  or fleetbag who also sells some bottles on ebay had one but he didn't know it was from peterboro until he saw my post and then decided to put it on ebay for sale and I bought it . the bottle is in really good condition and a unique addition to collection


----------



## Canadacan (May 19, 2016)

Nice...congrats on your acquisition


----------



## Archaic98 (May 21, 2016)

I saw the post about Better Beverage Co. from Peterborough. I can't say that I have seen the clear bottle you have posted about, but I have the 30oz green embossed bottle from Better Beverage Co.  Has anyone seen this bottle around before?


----------



## RCO (May 22, 2016)

i haven't actually seen one on ebay or in antique store before but I checked in the bottle price guide that I found picture of clear better beverage bottle and there is a picture of a green kawartha drinks bottle and its listed as being worth $40 so there does appear to be at least a few others around


----------



## Archaic98 (May 24, 2016)

Thank you.  What is the title of the price guide you used?


----------



## RCO (May 24, 2016)

Archaic98 said:


> Thank you.  What is the title of the price guide you used?




I have a couple there all from Unitt's , one from 1986 called bottle book and price guide , other is from 1999 bottle values and more. your bottle was in both and price didn't change from 86-99 . my bottle was only featured in 86 edition and cut from newer ones for some reason . 
there is a lot of the unitt's bottle books and price guides around , not that hard to find


----------



## iggyworf (May 24, 2016)

I always enjoy your guy's research and history on Canadian bottles. Good work! I am half french Canadian and enjoy the posts.


----------

